
Polars: Rust DataFrames Based on Apache Arrow - ritchie46
https://github.com/ritchie46/polars
======
ritchie46
As a hobby project I tried to build a DataFrame library in Rust. I got excited
about the Apache Arrow project and wondered if this would succeed.

After two months of development it is faster than pandas for groupby's and
left and inner joins. I still got some ideas for the join algorithms.
Eventually I'd also want to add a query planner for lazy evaluation.

